

Reddit takes down its /Jailbait section - atomicdog
http://i.imgur.com/JrieW.png

======
jgrahamc
Largely because of this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnJZXFEy6Cg> and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/l6neu/dozens_of_reddit_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/l6neu/dozens_of_reddit_posters_hound_the_op_for_nude/)

